# Changer d'icône (et connexion automatique)



## Tangi (27 Juin 2004)

A priori c'est un sujet qui a déjà été traité mais j'ai eu beau cherché je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse à ma question. 
Changer les icônes de la barre d'outil du finder grâce à CandyBar ça va, changer l'icône d'une simple application comme iTunes ça va encore, par contre j'ai une appli "Connexion à Internet" dont l'icône change quand je suis connecté, j'ai pu changer l'icône du départ c'est-à-dire l'icône de l'appli quand je ne suis pas encore connecté ou deconnecté, mais l'icône change quand je suis déconnecté. C'est un peu le même problème que pour changer l'icône de la corbeille, à la différence près que le pour la corbeille il suffit de passer par CandyBar.

Autre sujet, j'en profite. Quand je rallume mon ordinateur, au démarrage, je suis obligé de lancer l'appli "Connexion à Internet" et cliquer sur "Se connecter" pour me connecter, existe-t-il un moyen pour se connecter automatiquement ?
(La seule chose que j'ai réussi à faire c'est de lancer l'appli "Connexion à internet" automatiquement  au démarrage mais ça ne me permet pas de me connecter automatiquement)

Je vous remercie d'avance, ce forum est une mine...


----------



## JediMac (28 Juin 2004)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> A priori c'est un sujet qui a déjà été traité mais j'ai eu beau cherché je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse à ma question.
> Changer les icônes de la barre d'outil du finder grâce à CandyBar ça va, changer l'icône d'une simple application comme iTunes ça va encore, par contre j'ai une appli "Connexion à Internet" dont l'icône change quand je suis connecté, j'ai pu changer l'icône du départ c'est-à-dire l'icône de l'appli quand je ne suis pas encore connecté ou deconnecté, mais l'icône change quand je suis déconnecté. C'est un peu le même problème que pour changer l'icône de la corbeille, à la différence près que le pour la corbeille il suffit de passer par CandyBar.


Pour ça, tu peux aller sur Cocoricones



			
				Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Autre sujet, j'en profite. Quand je rallume mon ordinateur, au démarrage, je suis obligé de lancer l'appli "Connexion à Internet" et cliquer sur "Se connecter" pour me connecter, existe-t-il un moyen pour se connecter automatiquement ?
> (La seule chose que j'ai réussi à faire c'est de lancer l'appli "Connexion à internet" automatiquement  au démarrage mais ça ne me permet pas de me connecter automatiquement)
> 
> Je vous remercie d'avance, ce forum est une mine...


Pour ça, tu faire faire ton marché ici et lire cet article de xrings.net


----------



## Tangi (29 Juin 2004)

Merci pour tout, pour ce qui est de la connexion automatique ça marche impec, pour le changement d'icône j'ai pas trop cherché sur le site "cocorricones", mais la question ne se pose plus puisque je ne suis plus obligé de passer par l'appli "connexion à internet" pour me connecter et que l'icône horrible de cette aplli n'apparaît donc plus dans le dock, merci encore...


----------

